

Is the AP worth $2.50 a word? - jrwoodruff
http://mashable.com/2009/08/02/associated-press/

======
eurokc98
I would imagine that a random sentence from an AP story has been written word
for word in some shape or another somewhere on the net. This would be
especially true with headlines as more bloggers go to cover the news. Is the
AP going to filter their own stories to make sure they are not using a
headline that was previously used?

I see Twitter as the place news breaks, not the AP. With everyone having
access to Twitter the playing field is even on breaking news stories. Maybe we
should all just follow Twitter and write as many clever headlines as possible,
then send the bill to the AP when they will undoubtedly use the same headline.

------
matthewcford
no

------
eli
$2.50 a word to _reprint_ it, not to read it.

So the answer for me is no, but if I had a way to generate more than that
through clever advertising or some other method, then of course it's worth it.

~~~
zck
But you're already allowed to quote the AP for fair use reasons.

~~~
eli
Exactly. So the question in the title is moot for most people.

------
lionhearted
Seems crazy to me, except maybe the $100 for the full article legally. I could
see a few select, high quality pieces being bought in full for $100 to round
out certain kinds of upscale sites or newsletters.

